

MetaLab is selling Ballpark - metalab
https://medium.com/p/4bc2720403b0

======
smoyer
"Ballpark" seems like a bad name for a product that does accounting. In the US
at least, that's an idiom for an approximation. Perhaps it could be renamed
"to-the-penny"?

